# LCD Philips 42PFL3614/77 sin tensiones en fuente



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Buenos días, me llego este TV el cual no entrega ninguna de las tensiones en la fuente. Haciendo un puente con un hilo de cobre, entre las patas 1 y 2 del rele L809 aparecen todas las tensiones y la TV funciona perfectamente, pero al quitarlo, ellas desaparecen y la TV obviamente se apaga. Podrian indicarme de donde recibe la señal de acople dicho rele? Sospecho que proviene del K801 (FSQ810) que supongo genera los 3V del stand-by. Hay manera de comprobar su funcionamiento? Cualquier sugerencia sera mas que bienvenida. Dejo imagen del sector de la fuente.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Troglodita (Jul 12, 2020)

El L809 no es un relé, es una bobina de filtro. Supongo que te refieres a que cortocircuitas las patas 1 y 2 del relé K801.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> El L809 no es un relé, es una bobina de filtro. Supongo que te refieres a que cortocircuitas las patas 1 y 2 del relé K801.


Si asi es, me exprese mal


----------



## Troglodita (Jul 12, 2020)

Primero habría que medir si llegan los 3V a la bobina del relé K801. Si están los 3v entonces el relé está mal. Si no están los 3V entonces haría falta el esquema de la fuente para ver por qué no llegan los 3V.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Si tienes el manual de servicio o el esquema, publicalo, asi sera mas facil ayudarte


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Subo esquema de la fuente


DJ T3 dijo:


> Si tienes el manual de servicio o el esquema, publicalo, asi sera mas facil ayudarte


lo subi, muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

1) Mide la subfuente, que esté entregando los 3.3/5v en la salida.
2) si es correcto, mide la señal de P_ON al intentar encender.
3) si es correcto, mide las resistencias en serie del rele.
4) si es correcto, mide el voltaje en "Q811", y en "Q808".

Comenta por parte como te fue


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> Primero habría que medir si llegan los 3V a la bobina del relé K801. Si están los 3v entonces el relé está mal. Si no están los 3V entonces haría falta el esquema de la fuente para ver por qué no llegan los 3V.


Los 3 V en la bobiba no estan presentes.
Antes de seguir con las mediciones, aporto mas informacion. A manera de prueba solde dos cables a la parte de los contactores del rele y otros dos a la bobina. Coloque la placa en la TV. Conecto a la red y no tengo voltaje en el par de cables que solde a la bobina y la TV no enciende, pero al juntar los cables soldados al contactor, se escucha la activacion del rele, enciende la luz de stand-by y tambien la tv.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2020)

Tienes que seguir las indicaciones de @DJ T3 y medir en la bobina L805 si tienes la tensión de 3,3V SB.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tienes que seguir las indicaciones de @DJ T3 y medir en la bobina L805 si tienes la tensión de 3,3V SB.


En la bobina no hay tension


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2020)

Ok, pensé que te referías a la bobina del relé. 
Con el polímetro en escala baja de Ohmios y sin darle tensión al aparato, mide entre la bobina y masa. O entre las dos patillas del D807 ó C839. 
Por si alguno de los diodos o condensadores estan cruzados o con fugas.
Si no es así habrá que revisar el primario de la fuente.


Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> A manera de prueba solde dos cables a la parte de los contactores del rele y otros dos a la bobina. Coloque la placa en la TV. Conecto a la red y no tengo voltaje en el par de cables que solde a la bobina y la TV no enciende, pero al juntar los cables soldados al contactor, se escucha la activacion del rele, enciende la luz de stand-by y tambien la tv.


Esto último no lo entiendo bien.
¿Te refieres a que has soldado dos cables en la bobina del relé y otros dos cables en los pines de los contactos del relé?


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ok, pensé que te referías a la bobina del relé.
> Con el polímetro en escala baja de Ohmios y sin darle tensión al aparato, mide entre la bobina y masa. O entre las dos patillas del D807 ó C839.
> Por si alguno de los diodos o condensadores estan cruzados o con fugas.
> Si no es así habrá que revisar el primario de la fuente.
> ...



Si asi es, fue a los efectos de probar y tomar tensiones con la placa colocada en la TV. Los cables que solde a los pines de los contactos hacen las veces de interruptor, no se si me explico, ya que fuerzan el accionamiento del rele. Los otros dos que solde a la bobina no registran voltaje con el rele en reposo, pero una vez excitado (manualmente con la union de los dos cables) arrojan 11.5 V. y la TV enciende y funciona normalmente. Espero clarificar con este comentario, muchas gracias por tu tiempo.


DJ T3 dijo:


> 1) Mide la subfuente, que esté entregando los 3.3/5v en la salida.
> 2) si es correcto, mide la señal de P_ON al intentar encender.
> 3) si es correcto, mide las resistencias en serie del rele.
> 4) si es correcto, mide el voltaje en "Q811", y en "Q808".
> ...


 
respondo.
1) Podrias indicarme en el diagrama cual es la donde tomar la medición en la subfuente, tengo duda con respecto a ella
2) Aun no pude medir la señal P ON, ni bien lo haga comento resultado
3) Las resistencias en serie estan con sus valores correctos
4) Aun no pude medir los transistores, ni bien lo haga comento resultado

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> 1) Podrias indicarme en el diagrama cual es la donde tomar la medición en la subfuente, tengo duda con respecto a ella





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Tienes que seguir las indicaciones de @DJ T3 y medir en la bobina L805 si tienes la tensión de 3,3V SB.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 193465


Ni bien regrese del trabajo mañana por la mañana, seguire con la reparacion, espero contar con su valiosa colaboracion, muchisimas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esto último no lo entiendo bien.
> ¿Te refieres a que has soldado dos cables en la bobina del relé y otros dos cables en los pines de los contactos del relé?



Algo asi modo kamikaze de los electronicos.... Jajjaja...



Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> A manera de prueba solde dos cables a la parte de los contactores del rele y otros dos a la bobina.



Para aclarar, y de paso tener en cuenta. Haciendo ésto no es lo correcto. El riesgo de electrocucion y/o explosion o quema de algun componente, o incluso a ti es muy grande. Si algo no enciende, no se fuerza a encender, se busca la causa, ya sea midiendo, visual, o lo que fuere. Tienes que replantearte en la forma de trabajar. Es por tu salud y la del aparato.

Volviendo a lo que estabamos.



Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> pero una vez excitado (manualmente con la union de los dos cables) arrojan *11.5 V.* y la TV enciende y funciona normalmente.



En ese punto no deberias tener esa tension, ya que el rele es de 3 voltios teoricamente. Muuuy probable que la bobina del rele esté abierta, o en el mejor de los casos tenga soldaduras frias (falsos contactos).

Recuerda que las mediciones en la parte del rele son sobre el primario y NO en el secundario, asi que no puedes tomar tierra (GND, ground, masa, negativo, etc) de cualquier lado. Cada lado aparte.

Por otro lado, y siguiendo lo que te comente antes, y  en el caso que hayas medido bien, me resulta extraño que no tengas la tension de 3,3V, pero al puentear el rele enciende bien, cosa que no deberia ya que esos 3,3V alimentan al microprocesador...


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 193465


Buenos días, retomo la reparación recién hoy, ya que estuve buscando sin exito reemplazo para el diodo D822 que se trata de un 4148WS, si existe alguno que no sea SMD por favor podrian decirme de cual seria? dejo enlace con el datasheet
Datasheet 4148WS
Con respecto a la medicion en L805  (sin dicho diodo colocado en la placa) no tengo ningun voltaje.
Gracias y saludos


DJ T3 dijo:


> Algo asi modo kamikaze de los electronicos.... Jajjaja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muy bueno lo de modo Kamikaze jaja
Siguiendo con la reparacion y como comente recien, sigo buscando reemplazopara el D822 y sin el mismo colocado en la placa, no tengo tension en L805
Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2020)

Es el diodo mas común y utilizado en el 99℅ de los aparatos, 1N4148  y por su tamaño normal siendo un poco mañoso lo puedes ubicar en lugar del smd.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2020)

1N914


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es el diodo mas común y utilizado en el 99℅ de los aparatos, 1N4148  y por su tamaño normal siendo un poco mañoso lo puedes ubicar en lugar del smd.


Ya mismo lo reemplazo y comento


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Ya mismo lo reemplazo y comento



Ya lo reemplace y confirmo falta de tension de stand-by en L805


DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1N914


Gracias ya lo reemplace y sigo sin tension de stand-by en L805


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es el diodo mas común y utilizado en el 99℅ de los aparatos, 1N4148  y por su tamaño normal siendo un poco mañoso lo puedes ubicar en lugar del smd.


Ya lo reemplace y confirmo falta de tension de stand-by en L805. Dejo imagen del puente en el rele que permite que la TV funcione


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2020)

Una pregunta ¿qué le pasaba al diodo original?

Lo que tienes que revisar es por qué no funciona la subfuente de 3,3V SB.
-1º localiza la resistencia smd R809 y comprueba que no esté abierta. 
-2º Si esta bien R809 busca R803 y R819 y comprueba que estén en su valor.
-3º comprueba R801 y R825.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2020)

Verifica R810, R811 y R812 de 1MegOhm


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

D808, D815 Y D816 averiados ya los reemplace. Quite el rele 801 lo hice funcionar con una fuente externa y acopla bien.


----------



## Troglodita (Jul 15, 2020)

¿Qué les pasaba a los diodos D822, D808, D815 y D816?.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Averiados, quizas quizo decir en corto/abiertos.

Deja de lado ese puente en el rele, que puedes seguir perjudicando mas todo.

Si todo esta bien con las medidas que indica @Pinchavalvulas , sigue midiendo BIEN la subfuente.

Mide entre éstos dos pines del capacitor "C838", si no tienes voltaje, entonces continua con la subfuente, y no le des importancia aun al rele, ya que el problema esta ahi





PD: Me sorprende que sin voltaje de 3,3V encienda bien


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Averiados, quizas quizo decir en corto/abiertos.
> 
> Deja de lado ese puente en el rele, que puedes seguir perjudicando mas todo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente los diodos  D808, D815 Y D816  estaban en corto.
Referente a tu PD: te cuento que al hacer "el famoso puente" (el cual prometo no hacer mas) en los terminales de los contactores del rele, de inmediato se oye que este acopla (forzosamente), se hacen presente todas las tensiones que entrega la fuente, inclusive los 3.3V de stand-by lo cual hace posible que la TV encienda. Te lo comento por si te orienta ese dato.
Mañana al regreso del trabajo, comento mediciones.
Muchas gracias


Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Qué les pasaba a los diodos D822, D808, D815 y D816?.


Con respecto al D822 SMD al quitarlo de la placa para medirlo lo extravié. Lo reemplace por un 1N4148  que quite de una placa en desuso.
En cuanto a D808, D815 Y D816 estaban en corto
Muchas gracias por tu interés


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Verifica R810, R811 y R812 de 1MegOhm


Mañana al regresso de mi trabajo efectuo medicion y comento. Hasta el momento me fue imposible ubicarlas tanto como resistencias de carbono convencionales como de SMD.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Hasta el momento me fue imposible ubicarlas tanto como resistencias de carbono convencionales como de SMD.


En la foto debajo del puente rectificador D804 y justo debajo del cable para puentear el relé, ahí tienes las tres resistencias.


Pregunta: ¿al puentear el relé tienes todas las tensiones incluso los 3,3V sólo después de cambiar los diodos o antes también?

Divagación... Si al puentear el relé suena como si entrara (cosa que no debería pasar, pues estas puenteando los contactos), podría ser que esté fallando internamente y no deje pasar la corriente suficiente para que arranque el televisor...  Aunque.... sigue la incógnita del por qué sin puentear no están los 3,3V que deberían estar sí o sí aún sin puentear el relé.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En la foto debajo del puente rectificador D804 y justo debajo del cable para puentear el relé, ahí tienes las tres resistencias.
> 
> 
> Pregunta: ¿al puentear el relé tienes todas las tensiones incluso los 3,3V sólo después de cambiar los diodos o antes también?
> ...



Buenísimo ahí pude ver las tres resistencias, mañana a la mañana ni bien llego las verifico. 
1) Pregunta: Antes de cambiar los diodos también tenia las tensiones, eso no ha variado. Lo que mas me intriga, es que haciendo el puente el TV funciona perfectamente.
2) Divagación: El sonido es el típico de acople de los Rele, ya sean de electrónica como los de automóviles también. El rele lo quite del circuito, lo alimente con la fuente variable de taller y a partir de los 6 V comienza a funcionar. También comprobé que ni bien acopla, hay continuidad en los pines de los contactores, midiendo con el multimetro, pero puede ser que suceda lo que vos comentas respecto al paso de corriente.
En cuanto a la ausencia de stand-by no le encuentro explicación hasta el momento, es mas si no logro encontrar la falla hasta pense en poner una fuente externa o quitar el rele y dejar un puente fijo, pero me parece una desprolijidad y no se si sera viable.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Lo del puente fijo, ante un eventual problema, el tv no sera capaz de desconectar la fuente principal, con lo que llevaria a la averia irreversible de algunos componentes, y yendo al extremo, un incendio.

Quizas internamente al encender la fuente principal haga un "by pass" de la sub fuente.  🤷‍♂️

Primero intenta reparar la subfuente. Seguro o el integrado "FSQ510" (U801) esté muerto o en algun momento se puso en corto y por eso volaron los diodos.

Primero haz las medidas del Pincha, luego...

1) Mide el integrado FSQ510, entre pines 1 o 2 y 7 en modo continuidad del multimetro, si no hay corto, entonces aun puede que el integrado siga vivo... (Recuerda descargar capacitores para precaucion, en esos lados hay alrededor de 310 voltios)

2) Mide la tension sobre "C806", comenta.

3) mide tension sobre los pines 5 y 8 respecto a tierra del lado "caliente"/ "hot"/ primario.

4) mide tension sobre "C830", deberia haber unos 310V sin activar, y al "puentear" el rele unos 400 o mas voltios (funcion del PFC, relacionado a las resistencias de 1Mohm comentado por 2ME)


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 15, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo del puente fijo, ante un eventual problema, el tv no sera capaz de desconectar la fuente principal, con lo que llevaria a la averia irreversible de algunos componentes, y yendo al extremo, un incendio.
> 
> Quizas internamente al encender la fuente principal haga un "by pass" de la sub fuente.  🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias mañana retomo la reparacion y comento, saludos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿qué le pasaba al diodo original?
> 
> Lo que tienes que revisar es por qué no funciona la subfuente de 3,3V SB.
> -1º localiza la resistencia smd R809 y comprueba que no esté abierta.
> ...



Buen dia, comento mediciones
-1º localiza la resistencia smd R809 y comprueba que no esté abierta.
R809 es un puente, espero no estar equivocado.
-2º Si esta bien R809 busca R803 y R819 y comprueba que estén en su valor.
R809 (obviamente continuidad sin resistencia) R803 y R819 en valores corectos
-3º comprueba R801 y R825.
R801 y R825 en valores correctos


----------



## Troglodita (Jul 16, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> R809 es un puente, espero no estar equivocado.


Sí, debe ser un puente, ya que es de 0 ohmios.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Verifica R810, R811 y R812 de 1MegOhm



Buen dia 
Verifica R810, R811 y R812 de 1MegOhm
R810, R811 Y R812 en valores ccorrectos


DJ T3 dijo:


> Averiados, quizas quizo decir en corto/abiertos.
> 
> Deja de lado ese puente en el rele, que puedes seguir perjudicando mas todo.
> 
> ...



En C838 no hay ningún voltaje
Gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

Mide tensión en patillas del C806


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lo del puente fijo, ante un eventual problema, el tv no sera capaz de desconectar la fuente principal, con lo que llevaria a la averia irreversible de algunos componentes, y yendo al extremo, un incendio.
> 
> Quizas internamente al encender la fuente principal haga un "by pass" de la sub fuente.  🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...



Comento mediciones:

1) Mide el integrado FSQ510, entre pines 1 o 2 y 7 en modo continuidad del multimetro, si no hay corto, entonces aun puede que el integrado siga vivo... (Recuerda descargar capacitores para precaucion, en esos lados hay alrededor de 310 voltios)
Entre los pines 1 o 2 y 7 NO hay corto.

2) Mide la tension sobre "C806", comenta.
En C806 solo mide 0.2 VCC (supongo sera algun retorno)

3) mide tension sobre los pines 5 y 8 respecto a tierra del lado "caliente"/ "hot"/ primario.
de tierra a pin 5 = sin voltaje
de tierra a pin 8 = 0.8 VCC

4) mide tension sobre "C830", deberia haber unos 310V sin activar, y al "puentear" el rele unos 400 o mas voltios (funcion del PFC, relacionado a las resistencias de 1Mohm comentado por 2ME)
En C830 no hay voltaje

AGREGO: Me llamo la atención que cada vez que intentaba descargar (por seguridad) los capacitores C840 y C840a de 120uF x 450V, los mismos no almacenaban carga, pero supuse que alguna resistencia del circuito los descargaba. 
Los mismos no registran ningún voltaje.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mide tensión en patillas del C806



En C806 solo mide 0.2 VCC (supongo sera algun retorno)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2020)

Ese integrado* Fsq510 =* *Fsd210 *vale 300 o 400 pesos (2 o 3 Trumps) ! Fijate en Mercadolibre !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

Perplejo me tienes.. 

Si no tienes tensión en C806 o estás midiendo mal o el conjunto diodos y bobina están mal. Dudaría también del puente rectificador pero el televisor dices que funciona bien al puentear el relé..


Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> AGREGO: Me llamo la atención que cada vez que intentaba descargar (por seguridad) los capacitores C840 y C840a de 120uF x 450V, los mismos no almacenaban carga, pero supuse que alguna resistencia del circuito los descargaba.
> Los mismos no registran ningún voltaje.


Si la fuente no arranca no se cargan y si funciona bien y tiene carga medianamente considerable se descargan ( o se descargan en un porcentaje alto) al apagar. Si están cargados es porque hay algún problema por ahí.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Perplejo me tienes..
> 
> Si no tienes tensión en C806 o estás midiendo mal o el conjunto diodos y bobina están mal. Dudaría también del puente rectificador pero el televisor dices que funciona bien al puentear el relé..
> 
> Si la fuente no arranca no se cargan y si funciona bien y tiene carga medianamente considerable se descargan ( o se descargan en un porcentaje alto) al apagar. Si están cargados es porque hay algún problema por ahí.


Vuelvo a poner en marcha EL PUENTE MILAGROSO , tomo mediciones y comento.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

Noooo..... las mediciones que te pedimos son tal cual está el tv, sin modificación alguna (ni puente).
Y siempre teniendo en cuenta la masa/tierra fría o caliente.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Noooo..... las mediciones que te pedimos son tal cual está el tv, sin modificación alguna (ni puente).
> Y siempre teniendo en cuenta la masa/tierra fría o caliente.



OK no lo pongo

Pude ver en otro sitio web de tecnicos, el mismo problema con la misma fuente. 
Consulta. Esta permitido poner el hilo de la reparacion o pegar partes de los comentarios a ver si son clarificadores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2020)

De otro sitio ? , si, no hay problemas


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De otro sitio ? , si, no hay problemas


Muchas gracias, copio y pego, parece que es una falla muy comun

   ""El último que reparé con síntomas parecidos tenía éstos tres componentes dañados: C811, D817 Y Q811

   En ese modelo de televisores se seca el cap. que filtra la tension de linea que trabaja con esa fuente, C806 de 4,7uf x450v, esto hace que esa fuente       de stand-by trabaje con riple y se queme, antes que nada revisar ese capacitor.

   Te responderé de acuerdo a mi experiencia en fuente pulsadas. Si dices que el relee, que supongo es K801 según el diagrama, no se activa pues se      debe a un fallo en el voltaje que lo activa y según veo en el diagrama, el chip UB801 FSQ510 es el encargado de producir 3.3V que luego es llevado al    optoacoplador U804 PS2561 el cual a su vez activa dicho Relee con otro voltaje que lo suministra el mismo chip. Si esta fuente presenta daños el TV      no te encenderá. Cambia C818 de 22uF/50V de tajo y así mida bien, cámbialo ya que suele ser el causante.""
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

El C806 lo saque de la placa lo medi y me da 5uf


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Comento mediciones:
> 
> 1) Entrelos pines 1 o 2 y 7 NO hay corto.
> 
> ...



1) joya, por lo menos hay esperanza de que el integrado funcione.

2) como te dijo el pincha, mide bien tanto los diodos 1N4007 como la bobina "L807" que estan en serie.

3) pin 5, solo hay voltaje cuando la subfuente esta en marcha, asi que el integrado no oscila aparentemente.
Pin 8, alimentacion directa de los 310V, aqui si o si deberia haber tension.

4) luego me di cuenta que en ese capacitor solo hay voltaje al activar el rele, asi que no es el caso en estos momentos (no en forma normal).

Sobre lo agregado al final, ya lo comente en el punto 4.

Haz lo siguiente. Levanta el puente "R809", y vuelve a medir tension en "C806", luego de comprobar los diodos 1N4007 y la bobina "L807" como comento el pincha, y que todo esté bien.

Si todo lo anterior esta bien, mide alrededores del integrado FSQ510, todos los componentes. Si el caso que todo este bien, sospecha plenamente del integrado


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> 1) joya, por lo menos hay esperanza de que el integrado funcione.
> 
> 2) como te dijo el pincha, mide bien tanto los diodos 1N4007 como la bobina "L807" que estan en serie.
> 
> ...



La bobina L807 medida en continuidad con el multimetro me da infinito 
Los diodos ambos miden bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> La bobina L807 medida en continuidad con el multimetro me da infinito



Mal, debería dar continuidad !


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mal, debería dar continuidad !


Hice un puente en ella y ahora si tengo 296V en C806


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

Y..... ¿arranca el tv?
¿Tienes los 3,3V?


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y..... ¿arranca el tv?
> ¿Tienes los 3,3V?


Si arranco esta a prueba
estan presentes los 3.3V


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dios, tantas vueltas, y habia volado la bobina... Jajjaja....  🤦‍♂️

Ahora las preguntas son.
¿Por qué se quemaron los diodos y la bobina?
¿Habrá algun componente que tenga fallas?

Quizas por momentos se puso en corto el mosfet del integrado e hizo volar esos componentes, o una subida abrupta de tension de la red o del PFC.

Ya ahora que esta en funcionamiento normal, encendido el tv mide en el capacitor "C830", que tendria que haber unos 380V minimo (funcionamiento normal del PFC), y ve controlando que no se eleve tanto.

Es raro lo que se quemó, pero bueno, a veces pasan esas cosas.

Reemplaza la bobina, ya que hace de filtro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Reemplaza la bobina, ya que hace de filtro.


O reparala  Alguna de esas he reparado, aunque esa se quemaría antes de cortarse.

Algún condensador...


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

La verdad es increible lo de la bobina pero no nos pongamos tan contentos tiene un funcionamiento extraño. Estando desconectado de la red, lo conecto y enciende el led de stand-by (color rojo) y como no tengo el control remoto, lo enciendo desde el boton power, el led rojo se apaga y para que encienda debo apretar el boton de SOURCE, entonces el led pasa a color blanco y  enciende el TV. Para apagarlo apreto el boton POWER (el led rojo ya no vuelve a encender) prende y apaga desde el boton POWER, sin inconvenientes, salvo que lo desconecte de la red, ya que si lo hago hay que repetir la secuencia que conte al principio, o sea apretar POWER, apaga el led rojo, y apreto SOURCE para que encienda.
Creo que estaria relacionado siempre con la tension de stand-by, que podra ser? o como lo soluciono?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

Yo miraría los condensadores de bajo valor.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo miraría los condensadores de bajo valor.


Solo electroliticos o SMD tambien?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2020)

Primero electrolíticos.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

Quiero agradecerles sinceramente el tiempo y la paciencia que me han dedicado Troglodita, DJ T3, Pinchavalvulas y DOSMETROS, Ha sido un verdadero placer aprender con ustedes y a partir de este momento espero poder colaborar con lo que pueda, con ustedes y con este maravilloso sitio.
Les mando un gran saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2020)

No nos dejes con la intriga aun, queremos saber (y los futuros que busquen una falla similar o igual) cual fue el resultado final... 

Por mi lado, no tienes que agradecerme, yo tambien vivo aprendiendo siempre de todos los genios, aunque ya no me dedico a la electronica.

Siempre que puedas aportar al foro, incluso con tu problema, ya que hay gente con problemas similares, se agredece toda ayuda y mas los resultados de las pruebas.

Un saludo


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 16, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No nos dejes con la intriga aun, queremos saber (y los futuros que busquen una falla similar o igual) cual fue el resultado final...
> 
> Por mi lado, no tienes que agradecerme, yo tambien vivo aprendiendo siempre de todos los genios, aunque ya no me dedico a la electronica.
> 
> ...


No para nada.... los voy a seguir molestando con este tema....Vere de cambiar los electroliticos tal cual me indico Pinchavalvulas, y tambien los diodos, los que saque de chasis de TV de TRC que tengo para despiece. El tema es conseguir componentes, esta complicado, al menos por CABA y zona sur de Provincia de Bs. As.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Dios, tantas vueltas, y habia volado la bobina... Jajjaja....  🤦‍♂️
> 
> Ahora las preguntas son.
> ¿Por qué se quemaron los diodos y la bobina?
> ...



Con TV funcionando Capacitor C830 = 394 V
Como resultado final podríamos decir que estaban los diodos D808, D815 Y D816 en cortocircuito y la bobina L807 abierta. 
Hasta el momento sigue bajo prueba y funcionando bien.
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 17, 2020)

Se acabo la alegría, comenzó a hacer lo siguiente. Al estar apagado por un tiempo prolongado, vuelvo a encenderlo y presenta la falla que se ve en el video. Al comienzo del video lo enciendo y notese que en el segundo 13 se estabiliza y comienza a funcionar bien hasta que lo vuelvo a apagar. La falla no ocurre si lo vuelvo a encender enseguida. Espero expresar correctamente la idea. Cual podrá ser el origen de esta falla?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2020)

El vídeo no se ve, revisa los ajustes.

Normalmente cuando pasa eso suelen ser los filtros. En teoría sería uno sólo el causante pero por el precio que tienen yo se los cambiaría todos para curarme en salud.
Claro que yo normalmente me doy un paseo de 15 minutos a la tienda de electrónica y le doy la lista de piezas y sin problemas..

Habría que empezar por los condensadores de bajo valor, cambiar uno a uno para revisar cada vez y encontrar la avería, aunque los cambiemos todos.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 17, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El vídeo no se ve, revisa los ajustes.
> 
> Normalmente cuando pasa eso suelen ser los filtros. En teoría sería uno sólo el causante pero por el precio que tienen yo se los cambiaría todos para curarme en salud.
> Claro que yo normalmente me doy un paseo de 15 minutos a la tienda de electrónica y le doy la lista de piezas y sin problemas..
> ...



Ahora trato de editarlo o grabarlo nuevamente.
Dos consultas:
1) Te referis a reemplazar solo los electroliticos verdad?
2) Solo de la fuente o de la placa main tambien?
Gracias y saludos
Subo video a ver si se ve ahora.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jul 18, 2020)

Buen día, les comento por si a alguien le ocurre lo mismo. Al parecer no es falla de la fuente, ya que el TV enciende correctamente, lo que si demora es en brindar imagen. Al encender y por aproximadamente un segundo, se ve una leyenda que reza "FORMATO DE VIDEO NO COMPATIBLE" (aclaro que en todo momento el TV estaba conectado mediante cable  HDMI al decodificador de señal) Entonces decidí conectarlo con la entrada de video compuesto (fichas RCA color amarilla blanco y rojo) y funciono correctamente. Seguiré buscando porque la falla persiste por conexión HDMI.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Quizas algun error de software/firmware... Intenta en todas las conexiones y configuraciones, quizas esté corrupto la memoria eeprom o similar


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Ago 19, 2020)

Mis disculpas a los administradores por haber abierto otro tema.
Buenas tardes, vuelven los problemas con este TV, luego de estar 3 semanas sin funcionar. Al conectarlo a la red, se escucha acoplar el rele K801, el led de standby destella solo por un segundo y se apaga. Lo que me parece curioso es que, ni bien lo conecto a la red y sin presionar el boton de power, ya estan presentes los 24 V ademas de los 3.3 de STB. Tampoco puedo ver, iluminando la pantalla con una linterna, si brinda alguna imagen. Se les ocurre alguna sugerencia acerca de donde comenzar a buscar la falla?
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Ago 20, 2020)

Probe con el buscapolo sobre los transformadores de los inverters y en ambos enciende. Podran ser las lamparas las que esten agotadas?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 20, 2020)

Es probable pero no seguro. Es mejor que realices una inspección visual de las lámparas.
Durante el momento que existe alto voltaje se pueden detectar las fallas.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Ago 20, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Es probable pero no seguro. Es mejor que realices una inspección visual de las lámparas.
> Durante el momento que existe alto voltaje se pueden detectar las fallas.



A desarmar entonces...luego comento.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Ago 22, 2020)

La placa T-Con no recibe alimentacion.


----------

